# Clueless new gym joiner



## Lucyr (Yesterday at 9:34 PM)

I’ve joined a scheme that means I can go to several different gyms locally, and use the gym / pool / classes for a very reasonable monthly cost. I’ve not been to a gym before, used to like swimming, want to lose weight and am still recovering from a condition that causes fatigue particularly after minimal exercise. Walking 15 mins to work and back 4 days a week means I’m wiped out by the weekend at the moment. I thought a membership would make it easier for me to add some frequent but short light exercise sessions, to try and build up what I can do. 

I’m thinking of starting with a swim in the slow lane, maybe 20 mins 3 times a week to start with, see if i can manage that and not crash energy levels. I’m not sure about using the gym as I don’t think I’d have a clue what to do there, maybe branch out to that once I’ve figured out how the system works and got used to the swimming pools!

Anyone have any tips on how they got started?


----------



## travellor (Yesterday at 9:43 PM)

I was lucky.
My GP referred me to an NHS gym, so my peer group was mostly people recovering from heart attacks and amputations!

But, don't feel pressured.
Speak to the gym staff, get the induction, and let them set the targets for you.
Any sessions are good as well, just choose the gentle ones!


----------



## Lucyr (Yesterday at 9:50 PM)

travellor said:


> I was lucky.
> My GP referred me to an NHS gym, so my peer group was mostly people recovering from heart attacks and amputations!
> 
> But, don't feel pressured.
> ...


I like the sound of the aqua aerobics type sessions for after I’ve been practicing swimming a bit, maybe before i brave the gym , there’s different levels of aqua classes though they’re mostly overbooked with a waiting list which probably says they’re good


----------



## helli (Yesterday at 10:19 PM)

Most gyms will offer you an introductory session. My recommendation is to take advantage of this.
And then try out any class you fancy and are available to attend.
There is no right program. There is the program (and/or variety) that suits you, that you enjoy and that you will continue with.
As a regular gym goer, I am not a fan of January because it is much busier. But few people maintain their attendance and February is usually back to normal. So, be realistic, find what toy fancy and ask for support. The guys on the desk usually want to be asked. Otherwise, their job is boring.


----------



## travellor (Yesterday at 10:47 PM)

Lucyr said:


> I like the sound of the aqua aerobics type sessions for after I’ve been practicing swimming a bit, maybe before i brave the gym , there’s different levels of aqua classes though they’re mostly overbooked with a waiting list which probably says they’re good



I do three a week.
I would definitely recommend them.
(I've also just started a 50+ exercise class)

I mix that up with gym sessions.


----------



## Lucyr (Yesterday at 11:03 PM)

travellor said:


> I do three a week.
> I would definitely recommend them.
> (I've also just started a 50+ exercise class)
> 
> I mix that up with gym sessions.


I don’t think I could sneak into a 50+ class, but will try finding out how i actually get into these places and just swimming first then see what aqua classes I can get I to around work


----------



## travellor (Today at 12:28 AM)

Lucyr said:


> I don’t think I could sneak into a 50+ class, but will try finding out how i actually get into these places and just swimming first then see what aqua classes I can get I to around work


Tai chi, pilates, yoga, all fairly low impact, good starters.


----------



## AndBreathe (Today at 2:26 AM)

@Lucyr , good for you for planning a positive way forward.  It's not easy to push the envelope when is can mean wipe out.

My thoughts would be, if you have to walk to the gym (and your walk to work takes it out of you), consider that, then the swim.

Personally, (assuming you would be walking there) before spending any money, start by walking to the gym and back once, then twice.  If you can walk there and back, on top of your usual routines, then consider swimming once and assess again.

Obviously that could take a few weeks in itself, but you are doing this to move forward, not take a backward step.

If getting to the gym doesn't involve walking, swim once a week for the first (couple) of weeks?  For the same reason as above.

Current exercise (walking to work = 240 minutes = wiped out by the weekend
Proposed ADDITIONAL exercise = 60 minutes.

A 25% increase is quite a lot from a low base.

(That probably makes no sense, except in my brain!)


----------

